# Passenger door won't lock. Ac won't work, etc



## 5mgelt1ls2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey guys. My passenger door won't lock.

The lock is stuck in the "lock" position but it's not locking. I can't move the lock for the passenger door. I can hear the motor working for both doors though.
Any one know the parts I need to replace? Maybe a diagram and/or write up on how the locking mechanism works?


My ac blows only through the top vents.
Any idea?

My traction control button is mixed with the lock button in the middle.
Any idea on that too? LOL


The dealer f'd up everything mentioned above. I don't really have time to take it and this car is my daily driver so I don't want to leave it there again...

Only reason I'm not too pissed is because I got a brand new tranny and driveshaft for 300 bucks lol.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

There is a little plastic surround your lock goes up and down through and may be it's bound up and not letting the lock go up and down properly. Mine does that in the unlock position from time to time, try some kind of lube, very little, to see if that helps. May be an easy fix. If not, best way is to carefully remove the upholstery panel, try it and see what's not working. Might be something is disconnected or broken off.
I know you've probably already checked this on your a/c but there is a dial that opens and closes each of the vents; I ran a week before I figured out why my center vents weren't blowing cold air, LOL. 
Don't know what to tell you on the traction control but there are some real knowledgeable guys on this forum that can help you, I'm sure. Good luck.


----------

